

ROME (Chrome experiments) tech showcase with WebGL - allenc
http://www.ro.me/tech/

======
ssebro
Just saw this + thought it was more awesome than Avatar (the one with the blue
people). It felt like a virtual vacation.... Or maybe I've been working too
hard...

------
chromic
Wow, looks great.

A few more years of speed ups, a bit more bandwidth, and better client side
web storage and we'll be playing multiplayer FPSs in our browsers.

